# Yogurt on Trial?



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

"Yoghurt 'could cut hospital stays'"Live yoghurt could help cut the time pensioners need to spend in hospital, say scientists. Researchers at Hammersmith Hospital in London are hoping to launch a trial to test whether live yoghurt can tackle gastrointestinal tract infections. ... http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/health/ne...000/1336632.stm


----------

